# Neb. deputy arrested in school threat



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press
















Ivan D. Young, 41, a rookie Nebraska trooper, was arrested in connection with a school shooting threat that led to public school lockdowns in three counties earlier this week, officials said Friday. (Nebraska State Police)

*BASSETT*, Neb.- A rookie sheriff's deputy was arrested in connection with a school shooting threat that led to public school lockdowns in three counties earlier this week, officials said Friday.
The Nebraska State Patrol said Ivan D. Young, 41, of Beatrice, was being held in the Rock County Jail. Patrol spokeswoman Deb Collins did not say what led to Young's arrest but said he had worked as a deputy in Holt County since August.
Schools across the country have been highly sensitive to threats after three deadly school shootings in the span of a week in Colorado, Wisconsin and Pennsylvania.
The schools in Nebraska's Brown, Rock and Holt counties, a rural area covering some 5,000 square miles, were locked down Wednesday when a local newspaper received an anonymous call from a man who said there would be a shooting at one of the schools. The Holt County schools were under lockdown Thursday as well.
In Northern Virginia, classes were canceled for the entire Culpeper County School District on Thursday after a bomb threat was called in to that county. Fifteen schools were searched, but police and 20 bomb-sniffing dogs found no evidence of explosives and the district reopened Friday.
Culpeper Sheriff H. Lee Hart said the caller has not been identified, but added, "we do have leads we are exploring."
In Eastport, Maine, a high school's crisis preparedness drill became real Thursday when officials learned a man with a gun was spotted heading into nearby woods near an elementary school.
Officer Chris Gardner said the weapon looked like a high-powered rifle but turned out to be a pellet gun, and that the man carrying it said he was shooting target practice. Police took the weapon but did not charge him.








_Copyright 2006 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._

*Press release from the Neb. state patrol on the school threat arrest*
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
NEBRASKA STATE PATROL
www.nsp.state.ne.us
Contact: Deb Collins 402-479-4985
October 6, 2006 
Holt County Sheriff's Deputy Arrested In School Threat Case
(Lincoln, NE)- A 41-year-old Holt County Sheriff's Deputy has been arrested in connection with a telephone threat of violence against schools in several north-central Nebraska counties. 
A joint investigation between the Nebraska State Patrol, Rock and Holt County Sheriff's Offices and the O'Neill Police Department led to the arrest of Ivan D. Young. 
Young, of Beatrice was taken into custody without incident at a Nebraska State Patrol area office in O'Neill, Thursday, October 5, 2006. 
The call placed on Wednesday, October 4, 2006, to a reporter at the Rock County Leader, indicated a shooting would take place at a school in Rock or Holt County. 
Following the call, numerous schools in both counties were placed in "lock-down" status or dismissed. 
Young has been employed as a part-time Deputy with the Holt County Sheriff's Office since August of this year. 
The Holt County Sheriff's Office and Sheriff Bruce Theye continue to cooperate with the investigation. 
He is being held in the Rock County jail on a charge of Terrorist Threats.


----------

